# which (nude) book is best?



## dreadpyrat (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all, this is my first post! I'm new to the world of photography and I'd like to get started with some basics. I have a Sony DSC-P7 digital camera and a ready and willing model (my fiance) and we'd like to do very tasteful and well lit nudes in our home. 

I have really no idea about how to do basic lighting and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good book for learning? Amazon turns up about 15 potential books on nude photography but I cant tell what is fluff and what is the real deal. I'm jsut looking for some straightforward instruction for beginners.

Additionally, since I am using a ditital camera, is there any advantage to getting a book that focuses on digital photography? Here's the link to the book I'm referring to:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/159200105X/qid=1073089728//ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i0_xgl14/103-6871172-6960658?v=glance&s=books&n=507846[/ame]


Thank you very much for any help. I hope this is not a taboo subject to be discussing in this forum. 
Regards, Rob


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2004)

Don't search for nude photography lighting, just look at lighting books in general.  The light doesn't care if you have cloths on or not.  I have nothing against nude photography, but every book I have ever seen on it is just plain cheesy.

As I have posted before, the saying goes "If you can't make it good, make it big.  If you can't make it big, make it red."  We can add to this, "If you can't make it interesting, add a nude woman."

Look for info on natural or available lighting (no flash).

Since you have a digital camera you can take lots of pics and choose what you like.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 3, 2004)

Window light with reflectors is a great soft light that is perfect for portraits and nudes.  With soft light the skins imperfections are minimal.


----------

